# freeplayer pour les nuls !!!



## emma007 (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour je sais que je debarque un peu tard sur le sujet mais j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide. J'aimerai utiliser le freeplayer sur mon mac OS X 10.4.11, 2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo. J'ai bein accepter les CGV, et j'ai telecharge le pack de logiciels VLC sur le site free. Lorsque j'appuie sur la touche Free de ma telecommande, j'ai bien l'onglet Freeplayer mais quand je vais dessus il ne se passe strictement rien.
 Pour info je suis en mode routeur et j'ai vu qu'il fallait "mapper les ports". Mais ca veut dire quoi et ca se fait comment? 
 J'ai vu aussi qu'il fallait configurer VLC. Idem ca veut dire quoi et ca se fait comment?
 Bref si une ame charitable serait prete a m'aider je lui en serait super reconnaissante.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## BernardRey (12 Décembre 2007)

Il faut commencer par indiquer sur ta console de gestion Freebox la machine (l'adresse IP de la machine) sur laquelle tu as installé VLC et qui servira pour lire les films. Dans ton panneau de préférences "Réseaus, regarde quel est l'adresse IP de ta machine (de préférence, mets la manuellement en choisissant "via DHCP avec une adresse manuelle" (tu mets la même, mais au moins, elle sera "fixée" - par exemple 192.168.0.22 - le but c'est juste de faire en sorte que tu n'aies pas plusieurs machines avec la même adresse). Ensuite, dans ta console d'administration du mode routeur de la Freebox (sur le site de Free, donc) tu indiques cette adresse IP à l'endroit prévu pour. Comme ça, la Freebox saura sur quelle machine aller chercher les données pour le Freeplayer.​ 
Ensuite, dans le panneau de préférences "Partage", il faut autoriser l'accès au port 8080 pour que la Freebox et le Mac puissent échanger des données sans que le pare-feu ("firewall") ne les en empêche. Tu cliques sur le bouton "Nouveau", tu indiques le port 8080 et voilà.​ 
Pour le reste, il suffit (si je me souviens bien) de suivre les étapes indiquées sur la page corresondante et ça fonctionne. Sinon, dis-nous où tu en es, ce que tu as fait et ce qui ne se fait pas comme prévu...​


----------



## emma007 (13 Décembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide car maintenant ca marche !!! en fait il me manquait ces quelques petites explications sur les port et les adresse IP. Apres j'ai juste suivi les explications de free et tout a marche.
Merci encore !


----------



## kleo2 (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à vous

J'ai posté sur un autre tuto mais je pense que ma question à plus sa place ici ( désolée pour le doublé...)

J'ai le même problème.
Je dois renseigner l'adresse IP mais je ne sais pas où la trouver..
Et en suivant les explications, trés claires, de bernardrey je n'ai pas l'info 
En allant dans préférences systèmes puis dans réseau il m'indique simplement que je suis connectée via airport à ma freebox.  Aurais je loupé une étape?????

Et enfin j'ai une autre petite question, j'ai déjà VLC est ce que ca suffira où faut il une version spéciale freeplayer???

Merci pour vos précieux conseils là... je bloque !!!
A suivre !
Merci 
Kleo


----------



## macpower21 (15 Octobre 2008)

Salut !
Si tu clique sur le aiport du panneau de config réseau de osx il d'indique sous quel IP tu es connecté


----------



## cyniq (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

Avez vous la freebox HD ou ancienne version? Car avec la HD rien n'y fait....


----------



## macpower21 (7 Janvier 2009)

cyniq a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez vous la freebox HD ou ancienne version? Car avec la HD rien n'y fait....



Une freebox HD et ça marchait avec quelques ralentissement


----------



## Lefelain (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Après avoir cherché partout depuis des heures, tout essayé mais en vain, je prends la discussion en cours...

Config :
G5 bi pro relié par éthernet à freebox V4. Freebox avec carte wifi servant de routeur à un imac G3.
J'ai installé freeplayer sur le G5, accepté depuis plusieurs jours le CGV de Free, renseigné la config routeur sur free.fr où est DHCP est activé (sans savoir ce que ça veut dire ni même s'il le faut et pourquoi)... Mais freeplayer ne fonctionne toujours pas!!!!!
Dans le menu, il apparaît sur l'écran de la télé mais une fois sélectionné, rien ne se passe.

Les tests de Fptest 3.2 me donnent tout bon sauf... "lecture des paramètres freebox". Conseil donné : "avoir une adresse ip fixe". Oui mais je n'en ai pas de fixe!!

A chaque fois que je relance la freebox, l'adresse change et ne correspond plus à ce qui est renseigné dans la configuration routeur de free.
J'ai essayé ce que disait Bernard Rey pour fixer manuellement une adresse ip mais là, je ne reçois plus internet du tout.
J'ai aussi voulu allé dans "partage" pour autoriser l'accès au port 8080 mais il devait être sous Tiger car sous léopard, ça n'existe plus.

Bref, totalement nul en ce qui concerne les réseaux; les routeurs, etc, je suis perdu.

Selon ma configuration... QUELQU'UN PEUT-IL M'AIDER (désolé pour les majuscules, je ne crie pas, je suis désespéré...)

Merci.


----------



## Lefelain (23 Janvier 2009)

Je me réponds à moi-même, si des fois il y a des nuls comme moi dans la partie.
En fait, tout fonctionne. Dans Préférences système / réseau, ça a fonctionné lorsque j'ai rentré une adresse ip fixe non pas en configuration "manuelle" mais en configuration "Utilisation de DHCP avec une adresse manuelle".
C'est peut-être un détail ou peut-être me suis-je trompé lorsque j'avais essayé en manuel mais là, tout fonctionne.

Quant aux ports, j'ai donc redirigé les ports 8080 et 1234 (pourquoi celui-ci, je ne sais pas mais j'ai du le lire quelque part) directement sur la gage de config routeur de la freebox.


----------

